# No Sex Tonight !!!



## kcvet (Jul 13, 2014)

*I’ve never quite figured out why the ****** urges of men and women differ so much. And I never have figured out the whole Venus and Mars thing or why men think with their head and women with their heart.

**For example…One evening last week, my wife and I were getting into bed. Well, the passion started to heat up, but then she said "I don't feel like it, I just want you to hold me."

I said "WHAT??!! What was that?!"

So she said the words that every husband on the planet dreads to hear..."You're just not in touch with my emotional needs as a woman enough for me to satisfy your physical needs as a man." She responded to my puzzled look by saying, "Can't you just love me for who I am and not what I do for you in the bedroom?"

Realizing that nothing was going to happen that night, I went to sleep.

The very next day, I opted to take the day off of work to spend time with her. We went out to a nice lunch and then went shopping at a big, high-end department store. I walked around with her while she tried on several very expensive outfits. She couldn't decide which one to take so I told her we'd just buy them all. She wanted new shoes to compliment her new clothes, so I said let’s get a pair for each outfit. We went on to the jewelry department where she picked out a pair of diamond earrings.

Let me tell you...she was so excited. She must have thought I was one wave short of a shipwreck. I started to think she was testing me because she asked for a tennis bracelet when she doesn't even know how to play tennis. But, I think I threw her for a loop when I said, "That's fine, honey."

She appeared to be almost nearing ****** satisfaction from all of the excitement. Smiling with excited anticipation she finally said, "I think this is all dear; let's go to the cashier."

I could hardly contain myself when I blurted out, "No honey, I don't feel like it."

Her face just went completely blank as her jaw dropped with a baffled, "WHAT?"

I then said "Honey, I just want you to HOLD this stuff for a while. You're just not in touch with my financial means as a man enough for me to satisfy your shopping needs as a woman." And just when she had this look like she was going to kill me, I added, "Why can't you just love me for who I am and not for the things I buy you?"

Apparently, I'm not having sex tonight either…

:hatlaugh1:*


----------



## Honey (Jul 13, 2014)

kcvet said:


> *I’ve never quite figured out why the ****** urges of men and women differ so much. And I never have figured out the whole Venus and Mars thing or why men think with their head and women with their heart.
> 
> **I could hardly contain myself when I blurted out, "No honey, I don't feel like it."**I then said "Honey, I just want you to HOLD this stuff for a while.
> 
> Apparently, I'm not having sex tonight either…*


*

*don't bring me into it I wasn't there!:noway:


----------



## Giovanni814 (Jul 13, 2014)

Now thats funny


----------



## Shirley (Jul 20, 2014)

:lol1:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 21, 2014)

Great stuff!

"_No sex tonight?
Call Chicken Delight - We Deliver!_"


----------



## Phantom (Jul 21, 2014)

Nothing minus nothing = NOTHING ..................... ☺


----------

